# help with 1983 Southwind by Fleetwood please!



## 116403 (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi. Im new to RV'ing but love it. We've bought the 1983 Fleetwood Southwind RV. It has a few issues due to its age! Namely - front indicator in the bumper is missing - I cannot find one anywhere. Headlights - dipped and main only dont work atall. Fridge is not working. AC does nothing! Its a great RV and we're keento get it back into shape. Any help atall - particularly with these issues that affect MOT would be MUCH appreciated. Thank you all. Matt


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Matt

I have a '95 Southwind, but I imagine that a lot has changed between the years.

For the missing indicator try http//:www.olearymotorhomes .co.uk

Headlights - I take it you have tried bulb replacement as a first, next the fuses, then lastly check the wiring with a multi-meter. Was everything working when you bought the RV?

Is the fridge working on gas? Clean out (carefully) the exterior vent. Even a spider's web can stop the fridge or water heater from operating.

AC will only work on EHU or genny.

Ian

Edit to add: Matt with an RV of that age it will be well worth a tenner to join as you will have a lot more questions.

Mods: If poss. could this be put in the American RV Section for in depth tech help from others.


----------



## 116403 (Sep 6, 2008)

thank you Ian. Headlamp bulbs both fine as new ones dont work either! Thanks for the tips. 

could this be put in the American RV Section for in depth tech help from others
How do I do this? I will definitly join if it means I can get other questions answered!!! Thanks again.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_could this be put in the American RV Section for in depth tech help from others_ certainly can..........don't forget Damondunc at www.starspangledspanner.co.uk - supplier of RV parts and RVmobile mechanic

stew


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Artona - Thanks

Matt

As you can see, I have over 600 posts. At least half of which are from my early days when I knew 'nuffink' (not that I know anything today) 8O 

Is your RV parked on the level? Did your fridge work when you first bought your coach, same for aircon? How long have you had it? Did you buy privately or from a dealer?

A multi-meter is a great little diagnostic tool for electrics (about £10 - £15 from Maplins if you don't have one). Fuses for lights either in the engine compartment or by your left foot under the dash.

Ian


----------



## 116403 (Sep 6, 2008)

Im most definitly at the nuffink stage !!!
Yes, its on the level. I bought it privately after borrowing it for a week and loving it - we simply made the owner an offer and hey presto!
We've owned it for a few weeks and I know the previous owner was told when he bought it that they didnt know how the AC worked. Neither fridge or AC have ever worked in the last 6 months. The lights glow indicating GAS or AC but it doesnt cool. 
I will ghet about checking the fuses! Thanks Ian - really appreciate yoru sharing of expertise. Expect some continued pestering! Apologies in advance!


----------



## 116403 (Sep 6, 2008)

It was a disconnected wire on the footswitch selector for dipped/main. !!!!
Simple really! Discovered as a result of checking the fuses - thanks for the tip Ian! Now, how do I wire up the airhorns on the roof?!!! I found the horn relay and it has been attached to other wires in the loom post manufacture. Does anyone have a wiring diagram for airhorns? They are an aftermarket fixture judging by the sealing around them!


----------

